# Is there anyway that we can change M550D to MPerformance?



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

As title , is it possible that we can change the kombi startup logo from M550D to MPerformance?


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Im interested too


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

Me too


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

You would need to have a later I-Step Level. KOMBI needs to be flashed to a later version, as it was fixed in later versions. You can have your dealer update your vehicle during your next service, which is the safer option. Or this can be done by yourself, as long as you have an external commercial-grade power supply or another vehicle to jump too and have read through how to flash your vehicle, should take about an hour for a full flash, about 10 minutes for just KOMBI.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information, mine KOMBI already in latest iStep 15-07-503.

Is there a more specific version information (not iStep) that confirm this issue had gone?


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks for the information, mine KOMBI already in latest iStep 15-07-503.
> 
> Is there a more specific version information (not iStep) that confirm this issue had gone?


Ahh, I didn't see this was for F10's, disregard my last post then. I only know this for F30's. Sorry, compadre!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for your information share anyway.


----------



## oleg_2016 (Nov 23, 2015)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks for your information share anyway.


Hi, did you ever figure this out ?

Very enjoying to see 550d on 535 . Let me know


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

How do I updated my istep and
where do I download the latest updated istep


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

under Kombi, 3000, isn't there a bmw logo code? I am not in front of my computer, but I feel like there was something like this in Kombi.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

Yes there is but instead of displaying the M logo it displays the M 550D logo


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

For my 2016 F10, changing BMW_LOGO & BMW_MPM from bmw to mpm as well as MPM_enable from nicht_aktiv to aktiv resulted in M550D logo on dash.


----------



## Dave a (May 23, 2014)

I have a 2012 F11 535d and have just had the dealer update the whole car (cost me $250). I assumed this would show me the BMW_logo and MPM code options in ESYS but they are not there. No Logo option at all. Is this because the car is too old or should it have appeared with the Kombi update I just had..?


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

I have the same problem on 2015 535xi F10, in KOMBI / BMW_LOGO and MPM_LOGO I've set option to MPM but I get a logo for M550D. I can get X5, X4 and X6 logos but not M Performance

What am I doing wrong? See the pic below


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dzz said:


> I have the same problem on 2015 535xi F10, in KOMBI / BMW_LOGO and MPM_LOGO I've set option to MPM but I get a logo for M550D. I can get X5, X4 and X6 logos but not M Performance
> 
> What am I doing wrong? See the pic below


You are doing nothing wrong. It does not work on F10.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing wrong, because M550D is the only factory equipped M Performance car for F10 I think. There is no other M5xxi or D from factory. So it’s normal.


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

Is there a way to upload custom logo to a car (I guess KOMBI ECU in this case) and have it displayed on the extended display on the instrument panel?



Almaretto said:


> You are doing nothing wrong. It does not work on F10.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dzz said:


> Is there a way to upload custom logo to a car (I guess KOMBI ECU in this case) and have it displayed on the extended display on the instrument panel?


Possible, yes, but requires lots of skill. Software files are heavily encrypted.


----------



## cclaypool1967 (Nov 19, 2021)

Was there ever a remedy to this problem,did Bmw come out with a newer software update to show M550i in the middle screen on the cluster ?


----------

